# Frank & Rita's 2007 Wine Tour



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Yesterday Rita and I went on a wine tour, I planned it from info on the internet and it all worked out perfectly, we started with a trip to the Bangor "Health Food" store where Rita bought her first wine kit, a Super Tuscan with grape skins, I have a finished kit in the cellar and she likes it very much.
We then hit our first winery, Winterport winery, www.winterportwinery.com


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Next stop was to climb a mountain looking for a Geocache (www.geocache.com) it was in a rock quarry, we drove up some of the way and climbed the last 1/4 mile, fantastic view from up there of the Penobscot river.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Great View!!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Don't ask me why Rita felt it was necessary to spray paint "Got Dope" on the rocks...lol


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Next it was time for Steamers for lunch at Young's lobster pound in Belfast. "Best Steamers I ever had!!"


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Next was a virtual cache in Lincolnville, it was the cannon and the view.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

On to Cellardoor Vineyard, Lincolnville, Maine.


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2007)

great photos. Glad you folks enjoyed the day


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice Vineyard in the background, very nice winery, tasted around 10 or so different wines.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

By now we were starting to watch the clock, had to babysit the grandchildren this night so it was off to the last winery for today, it was Savage Oaks Vineyard and Winery in Union, Maine. Our favorite Winery, small family farm, the kind of operation we all would like to have!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Aug 23, 2007)

We bought a wine glass at each Winery to start a collection of our visits.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 23, 2007)

Outstanding Stinkie. What a day you must have had. You can take a mini-vacation and never leave the State of Maine. Maybe some day you can visit the Bilbo-In-Maine Vineyard!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW!!! Looks like you had a fun day...Beautiful scenery there.


----------



## Lmcirig (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks great! 


Rita- I hope there weren't any police around


----------



## Joanie (Aug 23, 2007)

Lmcirig said:


> Looks great!
> 
> 
> Rita- I hope there weren't any police around



Is that because it looks like the Stinkman is copping a feel?

Nyuck, nyuck!!


----------



## jobe05 (Aug 23, 2007)

You 2 look like you've been together for years, so natural.

Looks like a great day. My wife and I have been married for 23 years and dated for 4 years before that. In all that time we have never had a day that looks like so much fun.............. came close a couple of times, but not like that.

I'm happy for ya Frank, She looks like your sole mate.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like you 2 had a great day. Down here they give ya the glasses with each wine tasting you have which costs between 5-10 bucks a person. I have a pretty good collection of them now. I love going on the tastings. My wife usually gets ripped though!


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2007)

I know that was quite the experience for you buddy. Thanks for sharing with all of us such a memorable experience. Absolutely beautiful country Maine is !!!


----------

